# Incontro tra la Fiorentina e l'agente di Verratti



## admin (18 Luglio 2013)

*La Fiorentina accelera per Marco Verratti*. Oggi, a Firenze, si è tenuto un *incontro* tra la dirigenza viola ed il procuratore del centrocampista. La Fiorentina è pronta ad acquistare Verratti, ma prima deve sistemare le situazioni riguardanti Jovetic (vicinissimo al City) e Ljajic (Il Milan insisterà). Ora tutto passa nelle mani del Psg, che nei prossimi giorni incontrerà Di Campli per discutere del rinnovo del giocatore. Le parti sono distanti. E la Fiorentina pensa tantissimo a Verratti.

Pedullà


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2013)

Anche Claudio Raimondi di Sportmediaset conferma l'incontro:"La Fiorentina stringe per Verratti".


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Luglio 2013)

Ditemi che è uno scherzo


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2013)

si va beh dai non ho parole, mi sembra strano che il psg se lo faccia scappare


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Luglio 2013)

bravi loro....... se lo prendono (ambrosini giocherà solo le amichevoli e mezzoretta in coppa italia, immagino)


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2013)

La Fiorentina, se prendesse Verratti, avrebbe tutto per vincere lo scudetto, gli manca solo... un allenatore in grado di farlo. Montella mi ricorda tanto allenatori "alla Spalletti"


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Luglio 2013)

Verratti è un fenomeno, certo che passare dal psg alla fiore...


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Luglio 2013)

Potrebbero vincere l'Europa League se si impegnassero, Galliani si segherebbe assai... per lo scudetto hanno sbagliato annata, ancora uno alla Juve lo devono far vincere così potranno mettere sta benedetta terza stella...


----------



## juventino (18 Luglio 2013)

Strootman alla Roma, Verratti alla Fiore...ma che cavolo sta succedendo?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Strootman alla Roma, Verratti alla Fiore...ma che cavolo sta succedendo?



.


----------



## Hammer (18 Luglio 2013)

Questo è un fenomeno. Alla Fiorentina sarebbe una disgrazia per noi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Luglio 2013)

poi si che sarebbero da scudetto


----------



## pennyhill (18 Luglio 2013)

Quando lascerà il PSG sarà per fare un passo in avanti, non due indietro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina, se prendesse Verratti, avrebbe tutto per vincere lo scudetto, gli manca solo... un allenatore in grado di farlo. Montella mi ricorda tanto allenatori "alla Spalletti"


Diciamo che sarebbe il suo banco di prova. Montella potrà diventare il nuovo Spalletti come potrà diventare il nuovo Ancelotti, ne ho detto uno così, il primo vincente che mi è venuto in mente.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Luglio 2013)

Dobbiamo sperare non lo prendano altrimenti partono favoriti per lo scudetto e sono serio.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo sperare non lo prendano altrimenti partono favoriti per lo scudetto e sono serio.



solo il nome Fiorentina fa già capire che non potranno mai vincere lo scudetto...sono un ottima squadra che se la giocherà con tutti, ma non hanno l'esperienza/abitudine da vertice... alla lunga la Juve le dà almeno 10 punti... e la viola gioca l'EL al giovedì


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> solo il nome Fiorentina fa già capire che non potranno mai vincere lo scudetto...sono un ottima squadra che se la giocherà con tutti, ma non hanno l'esperienza/abitudine da vertice... alla lunga la Juve le dà almeno 10 punti... e la viola gioca l'EL al giovedì




.


----------



## neversayconte (18 Luglio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> solo il nome Fiorentina fa già capire che non potranno mai vincere lo scudetto...sono un ottima squadra che se la giocherà con tutti, ma non hanno l'esperienza/abitudine da vertice... alla lunga la Juve le dà almeno 10 punti... e la viola gioca l'EL al giovedì


.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Luglio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> solo il nome Fiorentina fa già capire che non potranno mai vincere lo scudetto...sono un ottima squadra che se la giocherà con tutti, ma non hanno l'esperienza/abitudine da vertice... alla lunga la Juve le dà almeno 10 punti... e la viola gioca l'EL al giovedì



Fatto sta che se prendono Verratti sono molto più forti di noi.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Fatto sta che se prendono Verratti sono molto più forti di noi.



lo scudetto non è affar nostro comunque, dopo il rinnovo di robinho poi questi ci stanno davanti tranquillamente anche senza verratti


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Luglio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *lo scudetto non è affar nostro comunque*, dopo il rinnovo di robinho poi questi ci stanno davanti tranquillamente anche senza verratti



E allor per me sarà un altro anno fallimentare, frega nulla del terzo posto se devo arrivare a 345 punti dalla Juve.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E allor per me sarà un altro anno fallimentare, frega nulla del terzo posto se devo arrivare a 345 punti dalla Juve.



terzi? puff, non accadono tutti gli anni i miracoli, arriviamo quarti o quinti...


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Luglio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> terzi? puff, non accadono tutti gli anni i miracoli, arriviamo quarti o quinti...



Beh come puoi arrivare terzo, puoi arrivare quarto (alla fine sei lì), anche se alla fine non vedo l'utilità della cose, cioè alla fine si fa la presenza in coppa e soldi per il mercato sono pari a 0. Comunque non credo che il PSG si liberi di Verratti. Sia per il costo (lo valutano 30 mln), sia perchè se tornasse in Italia, il nano va alla Juve.


----------



## Djici (18 Luglio 2013)

Ma non capisco proprio perche il psg dovrebbe cedere verratti.
Se qualcuno mi puo spiegare...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh come puoi arrivare terzo, puoi arrivare quarto (alla fine sei lì), anche se alla fine non vedo l'utilità della cose, cioè alla fine si fa la presenza in coppa e soldi per il mercato sono pari a 0. Comunque non credo che il PSG si liberi di Verratti. Sia per il costo (lo valutano 30 mln), sia perchè se tornasse in Italia, il nano va alla Juve.



Il fatto è che a noi preme arrivare terzi per una questione di prestigio, di tifo. Alla società interessa il terzo posto solo per motivi economici; questa è la tristezza.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2013)

Si va beh  facciamo prima a dire che sono tutte da scudetto tranne che noi, cioè prima il napoli poi la roma ora la fiorentina


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Luglio 2013)

> Sia per il costo (lo valutano 30 mln), sia perchè se tornasse in Italia, il nano va alla Juve.



questo lo temo fortemente anche io, a quel punto si potrebbe consegnare lo scudo alla juve il 30 agosto e poi iniziare a giocare le partite, non per i punti ma solo per lo spettacolo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;235749 ha scritto:


> Si va beh  facciamo prima a dire che sono tutte da scudetto tranne che noi, cioè prima il napoli poi la roma ora la fiorentina


Vero


----------



## Djici (18 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;235749 ha scritto:


> Si va beh  facciamo prima a dire che sono tutte da scudetto tranne che noi, cioè prima il napoli poi la roma ora la fiorentina



non dimenticare la lazio.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Luglio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> questo lo temo fortemente anche io, a quel punto si potrebbe consegnare lo scudo alla juve il 30 agosto e poi iniziare a giocare le partite, non per i punti ma solo per lo spettacolo



Perchè oggi invece le altre squadre lottano per il campionato....

- - - Aggiornato - - -



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;235749 ha scritto:


> Si va beh  facciamo prima a dire che sono tutte da scudetto tranne che noi, cioè prima il napoli poi la roma ora la fiorentina



La Roma da scudetto. Va bene la Viola, perchè ora va di moda, ma la Roma.....


chi ha partorito una simile boiata???


----------



## The P (18 Luglio 2013)

La Fiore quest'anno ci defecherà in testa a prescindere... dobbiamo sperare solo in San Mario Balotelli.


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2013)

Sembra che la Fiorentina abbia già l'accordo con Verratti per l'anno prossimo. Ma la società viola proverà ad anticipare i tempi per tesserarlo entro la fine del mercato estivo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sembra che la Fiorentina abbia già l'accordo con Verratti per l'anno prossimo. Ma la società viola proverà ad anticipare i tempi per tesserarlo entro la fine del mercato estivo.



ma questo potrebbe giocare benissimo in tutte le squadre del Mondo (tranne il Bayern) e va alla Fiorentina?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma questo potrebbe giocare benissimo in tutte le squadre del Mondo (tranne il Bayern) e va alla Fiorentina?



Però a volte quanto rosichiamo  ( me compreso).


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Luglio 2013)

Continuo a ritenerlo un affare impossibile,ma se dovesse accadere....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Però a volte quanto rosichiamo  ( me compreso).



lol perchè non è vero?


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Luglio 2013)

*Blanc in conferenza stampa:" Verratti rimane qui e dovrebbe prolungare il contratto in essere col PSG".*


----------



## Djici (19 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Blanc in conferenza stampa:" Verratti rimane qui e dovrebbe prolungare il contratto in essere col PSG".*


certo come thiago quando era da noi


----------



## Aldo (20 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma questo potrebbe giocare benissimo in tutte le squadre del Mondo (tranne il Bayern) e va alla Fiorentina?



Non vedo perchè non dovrebbe andare alla Fiorentina, è un grande club che puntano a vincere o almeno a migliorarsi.
Se era Verratti al Milan nessuno chiedeva che va a fare al Milan, squadra che negli ultimi due anni sta puntando a peggiorare il meno possibile. Spero che Verratti vada alla Fiorentina e che lottino per l scudetto, perchè la juve l'anno scorso non ha avuto rivali. Cmq la Fiorentina ha il potenziale per lottare per lo scudetto con o senza Verratti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Luglio 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Non vedo perchè non dovrebbe andare alla Fiorentina, è un grande club che puntano a vincere o almeno a migliorarsi.
> Se era Verratti al Milan nessuno chiedeva che va a fare al Milan, squadra che negli ultimi due anni sta puntando a peggiorare il meno possibile. Spero che Verratti vada alla Fiorentina e che lottino per l scudetto, perchè la juve l'anno scorso non ha avuto rivali. Cmq la Fiorentina ha il potenziale per lottare per lo scudetto con o senza Verratti.



io andrei al Barcellona (sempre se lo vogliono) oppure a un altra Big Europea


----------



## Jino (20 Luglio 2013)

Faccio un pò fatica a vederlo alla Fiorentina. Ha la possibilità se volesse cambiare di andare per dire al Real Madrid, magari tra un anno alla Juve per il dopo Pirlo. Faccio due nomi possibili eh. E lui dovrebbe andare alla viola? Mah.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Luglio 2013)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Non vedo perchè non dovrebbe andare alla Fiorentina, è un grande club che puntano a vincere o almeno a migliorarsi.
> Se era Verratti al Milan nessuno chiedeva che va a fare al Milan, squadra che negli ultimi due anni sta puntando a peggiorare il meno possibile. Spero che Verratti vada alla Fiorentina e che lottino per l scudetto, perchè la juve l'anno scorso non ha avuto rivali. Cmq la Fiorentina ha il potenziale per lottare per lo scudetto con o senza Verratti.



il tuo ragionamento non ha senso,va in una squadra a livello di blasone mediocre o quasi,quando come detto al real el barca e in inghilterra sarebbe titolare e li potrebbe puntare da subito a vincere la champions e il campionato,oltre al fatto che aspettando un anno potrebbe andare alla juve(la sua squadra del cuore) a sostituire pirlo(di cui è l'erede designato) andare alla fiorentina adesso non ha senso nella sua carriera farebbe non uno ma due passi indietro confronto al psg che comunque sulla carta ha una squadra da prime 8 in champions e dovrebbe comunque vincere il campionato,poi per carità la viola che vince il campionato,va bene che hanno un ottima squadra(dopo juve e napoli ci sono loro)ma non ci credo neanche se lo vedo. A sto punto se vuole vincere in italia subito andasse al napoli o come detto alla juve.
E fatto sta che il milan 2 anni fa vinceva un campionato e gli ultimi 2 anni se l'è giocata col barcellona in champions arrivando comunque in zona champions la fiorentina cosa ha fatto tranne l'anno scorso? lottava per non retrocedere. Il milan anche se negli ultimi anni fa pena(sul mercato,perchè sul campo bene o male la nostra figura la facciamo sempre) è comunque tra le top 5 squadre nel mondo(per adesso,certo se continuiamo così non lo saremo più),il resto è noia,è molto più logico che un giocatore del calibro di verratti dal psg vada al milan che alla fiorentina.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

*Della Valle:" Verratti? Il Psg non lo vende".*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Luglio 2013)

Oggi l'agente di Verratti ha detto che interessa a Fiorentina e Juventus.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Luglio 2013)

Mia idea, magari sbagliata, ma per me l’agente sta usando la Fiorentina e i rumors per avere di più al momento del rinnovo.


----------



## Albijol (24 Luglio 2013)

Se il Napoli ha veramente i soldi che dice il Dela se lo prende lui


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Luglio 2013)

Che interessa alla juve si sa, io credo che se torna in italia va alla juve, credo che il psg comunque l'aumento glielo dia.


----------

